# New Dreadnight Bay PIX



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

I swapped some new photos into my "cache." Talking Skull Helmsman, the Mad Dog of the piers (with a new gaping-jaw head this year), and "pirate in a net". Enjoy.:xbones:


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

LOVE the mad dog. Awesome. Other pics look good, but I LOVE the dog. Spooky.


----------

